# Ear mites..



## PinkWhiskers (Jan 2, 2010)

I found a few articles about using castor oil to get rid of ear mites. Has anyone done this? Did it work?

Thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have read about this. Evidently it's an old remedy which is still used by older vets. You clean the ears with mineral oil. Don't use anything small, like a Qtip. First, you massage the base of the ear to "chase" the ear mites closer to the surface. Then use a cotton ball to clean the ear. Evidently, it drowns the mites and cleans out the eggs. I would imagine you would have to repeat it quite often. Personally, unless I was snowed in and couldn't get out, I would get medication from the vet.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, it can work eventually, but it's a long treatment and a messy one. If you have more than one animal they may keep passing the mites around between themselves, since it will take a while to truly eliminate them.


----------



## PinkWhiskers (Jan 2, 2010)

This is what I've been concerned about. Tigger has always scratched her ears since she was younger and since I've only just recently started reading about cats I never realised that was what she had. Now I'm getting a new kitten I don't want my kitten to get them and then have to get rid of them but my parents won't take Tigger to the vets. She's also had one weepy squinty eye since she was a kitten and I realised it's conjunctivitus. When I was about 9 when we first got Tigger my parents told me there was nothing wrong with her so I've grown up to think it's normal. I don't know what to do, take Tigger to the vets and pay for the treatments plus anything else that's wrong with her? I can't afford to pay for two cats vets bills. Gah!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dr. Jean Holve, a vet and former member, said she got them once and it was awful. She recommended that you take care of ear mites as soon as you possibly can. She said she could hear them as well as feel the awful itch. yech!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

PinkWhiskers said:


> Now I'm getting a new kitten I don't want my kitten to get them and then have to get rid of them but my parents won't take Tigger to the vets. She's also had one weepy squinty eye since she was a kitten and I realised it's conjunctivitus. When I was about 9 when we first got Tigger my parents told me there was nothing wrong with her so I've grown up to think it's normal. I don't know what to do, take Tigger to the vets and pay for the treatments plus anything else that's wrong with her? I can't afford to pay for two cats vets bills. Gah!


OK -- so you're a kid? I would really really reconsider getting a kitten. If you cannot care for one cat properly, you can't care for two.  This is NOT your fault -- clearly you don't have control over the situation. But knowing that you cannot even take care of Tigger, IMO you really need to put the cats' needs before your own here.

Can you get a babysitting or other job to pay for Tigger's vet bills? That seems to me to be a priority -- the earmites and the eye issue both need attention. 

That seems like more than enough to have on your plate without bringing the needs of another animal into the mix.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Unfortunately, I think it best for you to wait until you can afford another cat. Whatever your source of income, whether it's an allowance or babysitting, your first priority has to be taking care of Tigger. That's essential. He needs vaccines and treatment for his ear mites. He's been miserable all this time, and I know you don't want that.


----------



## PinkWhiskers (Jan 2, 2010)

hoofmaiden said:


> OK -- so you're a kid? I would really really reconsider getting a kitten. If you cannot care for one cat properly, you can't care for two.  This is NOT your fault -- clearly you don't have control over the situation. But knowing that you cannot even take care of Tigger, IMO you really need to put the cats' needs before your own here.
> 
> Can you get a babysitting or other job to pay for Tigger's vet bills? That seems to me to be a priority -- the earmites and the eye issue both need attention.
> 
> That seems like more than enough to have on your plate without bringing the needs of another animal into the mix.


Tigger's 11 years old. My boyfriend bought me the kitten for christmas(he lives with us) and we can afford one kitten but I don't think it's right for him to be paying for my parents cat. No, we can't afford two cats but we don't pay for Tigger. The new kitten will be ours, sleeping in my room etc it will come with us when we move out but Tigger won't. It's a complicated situation


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, someone needs to be paying for Tigger's medical care . . .


----------



## PinkWhiskers (Jan 2, 2010)

Just a little bit of our story because I've never told it on here. About a month ago I rescued a 5 week old kitten that had been running around my sisters garden. It was in a pretty bad state and was terrified. We think someone dumped them on the motorway next to my sisters house because someone a few streets away found 3 small black kittens too. I looked after her for a day until the RSPCA was able to pick her up. I got so attached to her, trying to calm her down and a few minutes before they came she was on my knee purring. When we first caught her, she bit me and would try to get as far away as possible. She was so bad we thought she was feral. It was such a big change to hear her purring than hissing. RSPCA came to pick her up and I mised her so much, I wanted to adopt her back but it turned out she had an infected mouth and they had to put her to sleep. I was upset for days and my boyfriend was supposed to be buying me this beautiful necklace for xmas but asked me if I'd prefer a kitten instead. So..here we are.


----------



## PinkWhiskers (Jan 2, 2010)

hoofmaiden said:


> Well, someone needs to be paying for Tigger's medical care . . .


I know but there's nothing I can do about it. Even if I don't get the kitten I still won't be able to ask my boyfriend to pay for Tigger's vets bills. It upsets me that Tigger can't get to the vets. When I told my parents about the raw food diet they said no it's too much effort and will cost to much. Even when I was debating on a name for my kitten, all they say is 'I don't care what you call it. It's just a cat!' I'm stuck for what to do


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

By my calculations you're around 20, right? Why is your BF paying for stuff? Can you get a job? You're moving out to your own apt, right?


----------



## PinkWhiskers (Jan 2, 2010)

hoofmaiden said:


> By my calculations you're around 20, right? Why is your BF paying for stuff? Can you get a job? You're moving out to your own apt, right?


Yeah, just turned in november. He works I don't, I'm on a college course, I've been trying to get a part time job for extra money for about 8 months now, handed out hundreds of cvs. No luck. We're moving as soon as we can find one but I can't guess how long that's gonna take.. I need one close to my college and my nephew so I'm pretty limited. Hope I'm not being judged here


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Not judging you at all.  Just asking you to think this through. Relying on your BF to pay for your future kitten's healthcare when you have no income yourself is risky is all I'm saying. What if you break up? At your age, that's more likely than not, statistically. I'm just suggesting that you consider waiting to become a cat owner until you have something resembling means of supporting yourself and the kitty w/out relying on someone else. . .


----------



## PinkWhiskers (Jan 2, 2010)

I understand your concern. From an outsiders point of view it might seem risky and I know I might think the same if I was in your position but I can assure you it's nothing like that. Even if we did split up and I still didn't have a job, I'd let him take her. He's buying the kitten as much for him as he is for me :roll:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Even if Tigger is your parents cat the bottom line is they are not going to take care of him properly by taking him to the vet so it is left up to you. Tigger cant help himselves so help him out. Trust me the good dead will come back to you. Its all about compassion and giving. Animals depend on us for help, to speak up for them, to protect them, to change their lives for the good. 

If you cant find a job have you considered cat or dog sitting. I know a dog walking, pet sitting business in Tucson that pays $35 to students to house sit pets. They are required to be there from 6 at night to 6 or 7 in the morning. Works out great for the student cuz they can study and be earning money to. 

Ear mites should be treat immediately or it can become much more serious where the ear will collapse. sometime you can clean out the ear where you can see but they will be down in the canal living. The vet can give it a shot which will clear the mites issue up.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This saddens me deeply. I'm sure you must care for Tigger, since he has been a part of your life for 11 years. _He has been suffering with ear mites all this time._ Bless his heart.  

My children grew up and left too, but when one of our animals had to have surgery for cancer, we all met at a restaurant across the highway. Even my husband and son came from work so that we could see him as soon as he was out of surgery. We were so afraid he wouldn't make it. 

He was up in years, and my children had grown up with him. They loved him so very much. If I had not had the money for the surgery, my children would have paid it. They loved him....as I'm sure you love Tigger.

Please help him. Baby-sit, dog walk---even MacDonald's. 
Any of these, part time, will pay for Tigger's vet costs. Tigger needs someone with a heart. Now that you are an adult, I'm sure you are a responsible person. One month's rent, if you had to pay your parents, would pay for quite a few vet visits.


----------



## PinkWhiskers (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah, you're all totally right! I was going to take her to the vets in a couple of months for a dental and a check up. I say a couple of months because I was going to wait to see if her teeth improved on the raw food diet.

I would pay for Tigger's vets bills but like I said, it's not my money and I think it's unfair asking my boyfriend to pay. He would do it, I don't doubt that, he doesn't like to say no. I just don't feel right asking him. I can save up enough money, I get money for college and I have lots of change. Just before xmas we saved £40 in coins from spare change. I could do this but I don't know how long it would take. If I could do something for her I definately would and I'm going to try everything I can to help her.

I do want to help her, please don't doubt that because I love animals. The reason for this thread is to find ways to help her.

If we could pay for Tigger's vets bills instead of rent we would but my parents wouldn't let me do that, they'd see it as them losing out on money so they may as well pay for her themselves. 

It makes me feel guilty that it makes you all sad but I know there isn't much I can do about it. I'm going to try my best to find a way to help her. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## PinkWhiskers (Jan 2, 2010)

Update already  I remember that my mum still owes me £50 from months ago so I'm gonna use that to pay for Tigger. I've made an appointment for this monday, hopefully everything goes well! I just hope she doesn't protest at what I'm doing because that could mean a BIG argument and I got put on Prozac 2 weeks ago so that won't be good! 

Fingers crossed everything works out for us.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Please know, none of us are here to condemn you. You wouldn’t have posted unless you care about Tigger and had deep concerns. We all are cognizant of the fact that cats are totally dependent on humans for their care and quality of life. That is why we post here to help people find answers and cheer them on in their efforts to make a difference for animals.

I learned the hard way about mites. I got in 12 sick kittens at once. One of the foster kittens had ear mites and fleas. We cleaned his ears with an over the counter ear wash and took him to the vet and they applied Advantage to the inside tip of the ear. I thought it took care of it. I would see him scratch the ear but didn’t realize it was deep in the canal. He was adopted out and continued to scratch the ear. 

One day his ear collapsed. He was rushed to the vet. He had surgery and $800 later the ear was restored. It was an awful lesson. Luckily his new family adored him and understood none of us realized the mites hadn’t been eradicated and this was the result. They were very gracious about the whole thing.

I’m hoping you will learn from my mistake of not understanding. I hate learning the hard way!  Two shots of Ivermectin would solve this problem of mites and give Tigger relief!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

That's great that you'll be getting her to the vet. 

Is there no way that you can take Tigger with you to your new place and NOT get a kitten? The kitten will find another home (kittens are much easier to place than adult cats), but Tigger NEEDS you. If you leave her at your parents' home, what happens the next time something goes wrong with her? If your BF wants to have a cat with you, IMO that cat should be Tigger. Doesn't sound as if your parents really care much about her, so I can't see that they would mind that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you're going to help Tigger! I think your parents are just not informed. I'm so grateful that you understand. Let us know how the vet visit goes, please!

You will probably have to continue his treatment at home, and as Merry said, the ear mites can be quite deep, so it's best to massage the base of the ears to get them moving up. They won't like it! And neither will Tigger, but it will help him in the long run!


----------

